# Bell sympatico sucks for Mac users with no support



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Over the past several weeks, I've heard from several customers how horrible of an experience they have had when trying to call Bell Sympatico for support for their Mac. Customers tell me they are getting huge attitude from snobby support personal when they let them know they have a Mac. They've been told they don't really have Mac support. 

I've heard this so many times over the years. 

Bell, if you advertise your service as working with Macs, train your support staff on how to give basic help to your customers.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here Here!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I get different responses from Sympatico techs, but I have to admit, the vast majority don't blink when I say I'm on a Mac. Sometimes it's obvious that _they're_ learning about Apple OS settings from _me_, but I don't _usually_ get anti-Apple attitude. I think it used to be worse.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I switched to rogers after getting BS from sympatico because I had a mac. Even after when I got the service it had instructions for mac. Their service guy said they don't support macs.

Fine I said. Let's cancel the service. I switched both home, and my business downtown to rogers. I called once for support and they had no trouble supporting macs.

Rogers is 4 times faster here and downtown anyways so no tears.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Bell sympatico has never supported mac from the beginning. Sympatico has never claimed to support macs, so don't complain if you have a problem because you chose a mac. 

Plus CSR's from Bell aren't really trained on how to solve problems, they might have some general knowledge or none. They usually just type in the problem, and search on a computer screen, and several different solutions to a problem will show up on the screen. Then you they tell you exactly what they see on the computer screen, and instruct you to do it. If the computer systems don't mac related problems on the system, the CSR's can't help you in any way. 

If you have a common problem, why not just google it. Most of the time, you find your solution through google, or at least try asking the problem on ehmac.


----------



## fender_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't think it's a case of supporting Macs. I don't think Sympatico has tech support. They just have people who call themselves tech support.
I couldn't connect with my XP box, Linux Box or Mac.
Having worked in IT and in a Tech support call center I'm shocked at how bad Sympatico support is.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I just switched from Sympatico to TekSavvy last month. TekSavvy uses Bell's copper lines, so if there is a physical issue, it's usually Bell's fault. Apart from that, the service has been outstanding. Good price, local (Chatham, ON) support and they're upfront about policies and changes.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a service issue a few days ago. Turned out to be on Sympatico's end (as it usually is). During the support call the "tech" assumed I was on Windows but as soon as I said Mac he was quite capable of pointing in all the right directions. After determining that it wasn't my Mac or my router, he conceded that it was the modem (not), setup a new modem for me and forwarded my issue to a "Mac specialist" who called me today to make sure everything was fine. All the while he was quite happy to work with me and listen to me and seemed to now what a Mac was and how to deal with it. The face that they have "Mac Specialists" was also promising.

Can't say I was disappointed with the call. I was annoyed that the service was out but it's not like it's the tech guys fault.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess we all have different experiences with Bell's service.

I am a longtime Bell customer, but from time to time, i'm not a happy Bell customer. Unfortunately, I cannot switch my phone/internet/satellite provider as it is linked to business I work for.

I have called Bell Support on two occasions concerning my High Speed service. Both times I mentioned I was using a Mac, with Tiger, and both times I was abruptly told I could not be helped and that my software was "uncompatible." That's right - "uncompatible" - not "incompatible."

However, bell has helped me with just about every other issue i've had from channel availability on Exressvu, billing issues etc.

I am somewhat frustrated with the apparently throttling of internet traffic, but I can't say I didn't expect it.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

I've had nothing but bad service from rogers lately! Not only does my service fluctuate to the point where i can't even stream my video lectures from carleton U, but it drops frequently and they don't know a mac from a hole in the wall. The "tech support" continually told me to unplug my router and modem and that it must be the mac's fault... Ugh... i hate ignorant people!

Happy holidays to all the wonderful, mactelligent ppl 

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

I guess everyone has his or her own issue with both major suppliers. I switched to Rogers about 2 years ago, more due to a deal in bundle pricing that Bell could not match than dissatisfaction. It wasn't long however, that I noticed that service on Rogers was more consistently fast (Bell seemed to have slow downs during peak periods) and in the 2 years I have been on Rogers, no - absolutely no - service interruptions. With Bell, it was a monthly occurrence.

In only a few calls to Bell and Rogers about set up questions, I could sense a certain uneasiness about the Mac platform, but certainly no attitude from either company. I think we will find as the Mac becomes an increasingly popular system, and more iPods are sold to the microsoft faithful, Macs will become less foreign to the masses, and the IT departments.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Bell is just an ISP portal to the Internet. If you want REAL help from people who know what they are talking about, then you have already found the right place.

Seriously. You think that someone that really knows what they are doing will answer the phone for you at 2 AM? If they were any good, they would be billing $80/hr in the real world.

At ehMac, you can get a real life insomniac computer genius for free.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

phuviano said:


> Bell sympatico has never supported mac from the beginning. Sympatico has never claimed to support macs, so don't complain if you have a problem because you chose a mac.


Er, you're completely wrong there. They do claim to support Macs. 



phuviano said:


> Plus CSR's from Bell aren't really trained on how to solve problems, they might have some general knowledge or none. They usually just type in the problem, and search on a computer screen, and several different solutions to a problem will show up on the screen. Then you they tell you exactly what they see on the computer screen, and instruct you to do it. * If the computer systems don't mac related problems on the system, the CSR's can't help you in any way.*


Maybe they should just look on their own support website, where detailed instructions on how to setup Mac OS X and Mail are available with screen shots. 



phuviano said:


> If you have a common problem, why not just google it. Most of the time, you find your solution through google, or at least try asking the problem on ehmac.[/B]


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Kind of hard to Google the answer or visit ehMac.ca when you're problem is connecting to the internet. :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Carl said:


> Seriously. You think that someone that really knows what they are doing will answer the phone for you at 2 AM? If they were any good, they would be billing $80/hr in the real world.


Seriously... there are like 2 or 3 places on your Mac that you have to edit setting on your Mac to connect to the internet and check email. A half day training for the telephone support techs would do the trick. Its not that hard. 

We're not talking rocket science here or setting up a 50 node network with servers and routers... It's basic support and customer service. There's zero reason for customers to be getting attitude and being told they are not supported. 

Maybe it would take a class action lawsuit to wake them up? Anyone listening at Bell? 

A Google search for "Bell Canada Mac Support" already brings a couple of ehMac.ca threads in the top 10 searches. I imagine this thread should be number one on several keyword searches pretty soon. 

[update] *"Sympatico Mac Support"* on Google. Number 1 and 2. I hope everyone reading switches to Rogers. 

Wake up Bell.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

FRom 1999 to 2003 I had Cogeco cable internet in hamilton, and it was up and down, and finally it was down so much that I got mad and switched to Sympatico. In the same neighborhood the service speed is much better and rarely down.
BUT lately in the last couple months weird things have been happening trying to access their mail. First my Dad on Oan OS 9 machine stopped being able to access his mail no matter what i did it would not reconnect, so we switched him to gmail which is painful on dialup but better than nothing. I was fine until a week ago when their mail server kept denying me access or asking for my password over and over. then today it was down for hour.
I called their support and stayed on hold for 45 minutes and hung up, shortly after it was magically working again after me doing nothing.

I kind of have a problem with Bell using cheap overseas tech support. I sensed they didnt understand mac os at all. When my Dad had his problem I told him not to even bother calling Bell, they would likely not support OS 9, they can barely support X.

My biggest complaint is that all the problems have been their fault not mine, our Macs are set up properly and have not been tinkered with and all of a sudden they stop getting mail. BUt when I phone in they want to put me through the whole trouble shooting regime when I know full well it is on their end, or they tell me to access it through their hotmail servers.
No thanks.
My internet connection is still godd, so i will switch to Gmail asap.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

As for Sympatico, the last time I went to their website I was told to use IE and Windows, as there site does not support Mac/Safari. 

I had a connectivity issue with a website, and their tech support spokesdrone said that due to the large client base they had, they had decided to only support the 2 most popular browsers IE and Netscape. (In actuality, they are just being lazy and/or cheap). I called BS on that ( less delicately put in fact) and told them they better check out some stats on browser use since if they wished to only invest in supporting 2 browsers they need to change at least on of their choices.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I signed up with Sympatico in Montreal several years ago.
Had two minor problems right at the beginning. In each case I was a bit hesitant (at the time, no more) when the tech asked what computer and OS I was using, preparing myself for the BS I expected, but just the opposite happened.
The support guy told me how happy he was being able to work with me on OS X, the comment basically was that they had so few calls from people with OS X that it was hard for him to remember the OS X windows and settings.
Anyway, the problems were fixed in no time - since then I had to move the Macs to two different locations within Montreal - different CO; in each case the transfer went without a hitch. I just plugged the Mac and the DSL modem in, Bell enabled the service and I was up and running.
Other than the two early glitches (if I remember right they were problems because the Bell Sympatico user ID info was confusing, not even something really technical), I have never had a problem with the service. 
Added wireless networking and three more Macs in the last six months - all very easy and straight forward - well except that I couldn't get into my neighbors wireless network because I couldn't figure out the password.


----------



## monster and machine (Aug 22, 2005)

I can attest to this. I literally had a guy say "oh God, you don't believe those commercials do you?" when I called Bell. I hope he has to use Vista for the rest of his life hahahahahaha.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've had to call, and then only briefly, but I found Sympatico to be okay for Mac support. They wouldn't support an Airport Express because they wanted to sell their own wireless DSL modem--but they weren't supporting any wireless in this case. I've only had a few hours of Sympatico downtime over many years, no contracts, no caps, and the service is consistent regardless of time of day.

They should support wireless even if it isn't their product, just to save the service calls from people whose connection is slow because it's also their neighbour's internet 'service'; teach everyone to lock down their wireless with encryption and MAC addressing, and hide their SSID.


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

*Sympatico and their dirty tricks*

Here is an email I sent to Sympatico after spending 45 minutes on the phone to you know where trying to get my email back. They do their best to get you to switch to MSN and all the damn advertising filled web page just to get at your email. 
Next day I got back my simple access to my email account.

***************************************************************

I have been using Sympatico email service for many years and now, finally, I will QUIT!

You knocked me off of your pop3 server with your password doesn't work trick. Well, I will be damned if I will ever use your Microsoft stuff. I hate Microslop and will not have ANY thing to do with MSN, Outlook, Outlook Express, the Norton Virus Scam, HotMail, or any of their other stuff they and you try to ram down the throats of internet users. 

You guys have had my Mother in Law and a dear elderly friend in a terrible state over this B.S. of forcing your users to switch to MSN.

Both of them and I now use Macs, to get away from spam, viruses, pop ups, etc. etc. I know if we pay for your extra services this will all go away but getting away from Windoze is a much better solution.

All I and them want is to have access to our email accounts period - NOT your stupid (slow) web pages full of stuff I want nothing to do with!

I QUIT, I QUIT, I QUIT, I QUIT, I QUIT, I QUIT, I QUIT


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't use their online webpage for anything,
I've been using their service since 1994 though without any real problems.

Magic-> TotalNet-> Bell.

I just don't ask them for any help and my connection is fine.

Dave


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

We Have had Bell since late 2001. 

In terms of supply, I don't have any complaints. Downtime of the service has been perhaps 6-8 hours in total over that period. At one point I upgraded to a faster service and the change to a new modem went smoothly. The service has always been consistently fast. 

A few months ago the service went down. I called, and told him right way that I had done all the usual tests. He ran through the list, said OK, then asked me to hold. After 3-4 minutes he said they would run some tests their end and see what was causing the issue. About 20 minutes later the service came back - and they called me to confirm! During this call the guy had no issue with OS X - it caused a momentary pause as he called up a new screen, and that was it.

It all seems really spotty, and that really sucks. I agree with the Mayor - how difficult can it be to provide a consistent service.

I have to say though, that our business was on Rogers for years, and then we switched to Bell. We find the speed to be way more consistent and delivery is trouble free.

I suppose it's the old story - excellence is a rarity.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Some really negative experiences here.

Trying to troubleshoot an email problem, I had a tech ask me to do something that would have deleted all my archived mail ("Delete Account" and start over). A less experienced user would have lost all their mail, and still not have the problem resolved.

Another tech insisted I download and run an .exe to troubleshoot a speed issue, and refused to believe me when I told her that the program would absolutely not run on my machine. (The speed issue was not Sympatico's fault, however, but due to line noise caused by a new alarm system.)

Then there was an epic struggle that was not OS-related, but that still exposed serious support flaws. (Landline from a provider other than Bell.)

I also know of a Windows XP user who recently spent half a day troubleshooting an email problem with extremely unhelpful overseas phone reps, and wound up having to puzzle it out himself. If you're on Windows, BTW, the only supported e-mail client is Outhouse.

I conclude that when you need support, Sympatico is pretty likely to suck no matter what platform you're on. However, I've found speed and reliability to be very good in the last couple of years.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I called a few weeks ago because Mail & Entourage were asking for a password. I thought the servers were down, it turned out they had changed the smtp servers.
The tech had a complete Mac procedure for both email clients under 10.4. He was very polite and although he did not seem to know much about Macs, he had a good protocol system in front of him.
As a rule, just keep connection issues the subject with Bell and do not delete or modify your files. There is no need for that anyway. Plus, since you are always backed up, there really is no need to worry about losing mail.
I would back up my mail folder under such conditions or make mbox files in Entourage. 
I think people end up calling Bell for internet problems, when in fact it is an OS problem. Bell can only do a couple of things and the rest is up to you.
In 5 years, I have called twice. The first was a line issue that they fixed a few days later, the second was when they changed the smtp settings.
Speed is very good though, and it is always up.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Carl said:


> As a rule, just keep connection issues the subject with Bell and do not delete or modify your files. There is no need for that anyway. Plus, since you are always backed up, there really is no need to worry about losing mail.
> I would back up my mail folder under such conditions or make mbox files in Entourage.


I agree, and didn't actually delete anything, but the point is that many users don't know such things. The user calling tech support is supposed to be calling someone more knowledgeable than themselves for useful troubleshooting guidance. When they instead reach a clueless person who's relying on a manual written by a clueless person and filled with useless and potentially damaging "guidance," trouble's all too often going to follow.

If there's a good reason for a tech support script to instruct the rep to instruct the user to delete a bunch of data, I'm all for it. But the rep also has to know that's what's going to happen (mine didn't), warn the user (couldn't because he didn't know), and instruct the user how to backup the data first (anyone think there's a chance the rep I was speaking to knew about Library folders and mbox files?). 

Such a poorly written support manual. Whoever wrote it forgot to mention that their fundamentally useless troubleshooting step (no reason for it, as you say -- anything it might achieve could just as well be done by modifying existing account settings) would delete all of the user's mailboxes for that account. Unbelievable. It was a while ago, but IIRC I did write a polite letter to Bell alerting them to the problem. Hopefully it didn't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess I was lucky working tech support in a small call centre. We didn't really have a script and went by the most logical steps required. We supported cable ISPs around the US and Canada.

Back before '04 we didn't get that many Apple calls. I would get a call, and not even ever having touched a Mac, was able to setup internet and mail. That's one of the reasons I switched.


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

Teksavvy DSL ( 3rd Party Bell / Last Kilometer Law ) a dsl modem / router and your great.. this is for mac and pc anything.. a network is a network.. and Teksavvy cust support is amazing..

Abysmal


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Great!*

After so much hassle of getting the secondary emails to work a month ago, now it's asking for the password again but not accepting them. Primary email account works still. Go figure?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

JCCanuck said:


> After so much hassle of getting the secondary emails to work a month ago, now it's asking for the password again but not accepting them. Primary email account works still. Go figure?


You're entering the full email address, right? E.g., [email protected] including the @sympatico.ca ?


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Yep!*



HowEver said:


> You're entering the full email address, right? E.g., [email protected] including the @sympatico.ca ?


See previous forums I and others were involved in...
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/56633-secondary-email-problem-using-sympatico.html

And I have changed nothing in prefs.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I have just spoke with another customer who just got off the phone with Bell Sympatico. He was speaking with a supervisor. He was told by the supervisor, "We do not support the Mac."  

Bell sucks. tptptptp


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I have just spoke with another customer who just got off the phone with Bell Sympatico. He was speaking with a supervisor. He was told by the supervisor, "We do not support the Mac."


This doesn't make any sense! My experience is exactly the opposite.

I use Sympatico in Montreal - have for years. I have four Macs hooked up to Sympatico, three through a wireless router.
At the beginning I had some trouble figuring out exactly how to set up the connection to Sympatico.
Called their support twice and each time they were not only very keen to help but also quite knowledgeable about the various OS X settings - more so than me.

I also moved twice in Montreal and had to disconnect and reconnect Sympatico each time - all went without a hitch.

I would really like to know what Bell's official position is.
If they really say you're on your own if there is a DSL problem, I'd be happy to switch to someone else, but so far their service, the little I needed, has been excellent on the Mac.


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm seriously considering dropping my Sympatico DSL (No Contract) once I'm forced to migrate to the substandard MSN/Hotmail server for my email and going to TeckSavvy. If I do, it'll be with heavy heart since I've been with Sympatico since December 1998 when I first had to use dialup and I had recently not only bought my first computer (Bondi Blue iMac) but actually touched any computer. I've had the same email address ever since and I might get one or two spam messages a week these days. I'm happy with the Sympatico email server but I want nothing to do with the Dark Side so it might be adiós to Sympatico once I'm forced over.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I have just spoke with another customer who just got off the phone with Bell Sympatico. He was speaking with a supervisor. He was told by the supervisor, "We do not support the Mac."
> 
> Bell sucks. tptptptp



one of many reasons I switched to Rogers...have been with Rogers now for the last 8 years and happy with the service and product

BELL sucks is an understatement.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Gene B said:


> I'm seriously considering dropping my Sympatico DSL (No Contract) once I'm forced to migrate to the substandard MSN/Hotmail server for my email.


What server do you use now?
My email server is with my original ISP in Ontario tied in directly to Apple mail on the Mac in Montreal via Sympatico. Are you suggesting I will be "forced" to change that?
That would really suck because I don't want to change my email address.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Reading the comments so far about Sympatico and the Mac, it almost seems as if Bell Ontario has the support issue and Bell Quebec doesn't.

I also believe (no proof) that there are a lot more Macs in Quebec percentage wise than in Ontario. That's based on the number of different Mac magazines I see in Montreal bookstores compared to Ontario - maybe that's why the Mac support in Montreal is better.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I had a slow line for a day a few weeks ago. I think my previous call for support was a few years back. Back then, having a mac was not a problem either.

This time, with Sympatico tech support, I started out on my mac laptop but had to switch during the call, for reasons on my end, to a desktop PC. The tech (in India) did not blink.

After an escalation to a second level tech, which I didn't even have to request, it turned out that there was a problem with the Bell line, the line was reset somehow, and things were back to normal after.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Interesting - all the techs at Bell Quebec I ever spoke to were local.
Maybe because techs in India don't speak French?

But the Bell "techs" in Ontario - last time I called when I had a problem with the phone line - were almost impossible to understand. never dawned on me that the tech was in India, but that's probably what the language problem was.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Rogers Tech Support: "Ok go to your Start Menu"
Me: "Ummm, I'm on a Mac"
Rogers Tech Support: "Right so go to your Start Menu"

Oy vey!!!!!!
True story!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

irontree said:


> Rogers Tech Support: "Ok go to your Start Menu"
> Me: "Ummm, I'm on a Mac"
> Rogers Tech Support: "Right so go to your Start Menu"
> 
> ...


I have had that _exact_ same conversation with Rogers support in the past myself.


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

krs said:


> What server do you use now?
> My email server is with my original ISP in Ontario tied in directly to Apple mail on the Mac in Montreal via Sympatico. Are you suggesting I will be "forced" to change that?
> That would really suck because I don't want to change my email address.


My understanding is your email address will remain the same. Can you imagine the nightmare if it didn't. I found the post shown below on the Sympatico site. So far, so good, I haven't had the need to try this out.



MacIntosh Expert Event with Super Mac Mike

Looks like you been migrated to the enhanced hotmail platform. To login you would need your email address and password ( not your access password)

If you don't have the email password please call 310-surf number and speak to an agent to help you reset your email password 

I would think that your next question whould be "Then why does my settings in my Mac Mail still work"

To have a better customer experience, all new migrated clients settings ( pop1.sympatico.ca, pop2.sympatico.ca, pop8.sympatico.ca) would be redirected to our new pophm.sympatico.ca

My recommendation would to change you settings to the new enhanced hotmail platform when you can

here's how to setup your Mac for the enhanced platform

click on the Mail icon to open Mac Mail

Click on Mail then Preferences from the menu 

In the Account Information tab, the following information is to be entered:

Description: Sympatico 
E-mail Address: <e-mail address> 
Full Name: <Your Name> 
Incoming Mail Server: pophm.sympatico.ca 
User Name: <e-mail address> 
Password: <e-mail password>
Under Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP) settings, click the Server Settings button  Enter the following information:   Outgoing Mail Server: smtphm.sympatico.ca  Server Port: 25  Check-mark Use Secure Sockets Layer (SSL)  Authentication: Password  Username: <e-mail address>  Password: <e-mail password>
Click OK   Click on the Advanced tab and ensure at least the following information is checked:  Enable this account  Use SSL ( default is port 995) Authentication: Password
Close the window


View Post


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Mr. Mayor - 

Doesn't the post just above this one confirm that Bell Sympatico does indeed support the Mac platform?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

krs said:


> Hey Mr. Mayor -
> 
> Doesn't the post just above this one confirm that Bell Sympatico does indeed support the Mac platform?


:lmao: :lmao: 

Does little good when repeatedly I'm hearing from customers that they are being told my Bell tech support that they don't support Macs. The fact that they openly support Macs on their website, and on their in-store packaging etc.. makes it all the more frustrating that Mac users are being told on the phone that they are not supported. 

Bell sucks. Bowling ball through a 100 foot garden hose sucks.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I called them a few weeks ago about an SMTP error on my mail. I told them I had a Mac, and they were familiar with Mac 10.5, Mail and Entourage. The man asked me if I could understand him, and if at any time I could not, to please ask him to repeat.
He took me through the steps to fix the authorization issue that had changed and the problem was fixed immediately. This was at 1am in the morning.
The service was bad a few years ago, but they seem to have addressed it. I think it is fair to point that out, rather than repeat anecdotal "some guy said...." stuff.
I don't have throttling on my Sympatico service either. I can tell you right now I get over 230 kB/sec download speeds on ALL those ports.
Just because someone doesn't know how to configure a router properly in concert with proper network settings, doesn't make the ISP the bad guy.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

I've had nothing but trouble from Sympatico. I went through all their useless steps to address low speeds, and then responded only to get a generic response starting me all over again with steps to use in 3 different Windows platforms. However, in each tech email, it includes information on your platform and browser, so to get this generic Windows email proves they do not read the questions.

When I called them on this, my response was "We are aware of this issue and apologize for your inconvenience. We are implementing measures to ensure this type of problem does not occur." Still no mention of a procedure for the mac, so again, not reading the question and addressing it...


----------

